# Should I fertilize after first cut?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

mnaive posted on the chat..."Someone told me to fertilize my hay after the first cutting? Any suggestions and how soon afterward? This is grass hay with some clover in it."


----------



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

Same question from me....

I only got half the farm fertilized the first go round. Didn't have my soil samples yet to fertilize the remainder.

I've got my sample reports back...BUT

Since I'm a little late in the game, should I wait until after the first cutting to fertilize? I've got some fields (that haven't been fertilized) that have a pretty tall stand of grass/clover mix. I've got another 40 acres of mixed grass that's not very tall.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

With some of our fields being on heavier soils, we never try to fertilize first thing in the spring, always do it after the first cutting is off.

As long as your fertility is close to were it needs to be, I've never really noticed enough of a yield gain to run the chance of leaving wheel tracks or even ruts by trying to spread early in the spring. Besides we are usually too busy with trying to get row crops in to mess around with the hay fields very much.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

If you are on sandy soils after each cutting is not out of line. 
If you are on heavy clay soils some time last fall was appropriate.

On some soils, usually sandy, what ever you apply will be gone in a few weeks after application.
On some soils, usually clay, what ever you apply will not be recovered by this seasons crop.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd wait till after you get this 1st cutting off. Grass hay will handle machinery on it better than alfalfa, but it will take awhile for what you put on to be used by the grass. It you could it the rest of the fertilizer on right before a light rain after cutting you'd be golden.


----------

